# How to loose the flab from my stomach : under weight but flabby stomach!



## dave25 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi peeps

I was 1 stone heavier around 5 years and I remember having a flat stomach, now aged 30, I am a stone lighter and actually underweight yet I have flab on my stomach! Can anybody kindly suggest some effective exercises and anything else to help me get rid of this flab as I would like to have a nice flat stomach, ive attached a pic also of me.

a step by step guide or a link would be helpful for a newbie like me.

thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Comes with age. The right diet and hard training would tighten that up.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 3, 2006)

You dont have much muscle mass. If you diet down you're going to be very skinny. 2 options, start bulking up put on 20 lbs or so, then cut the fat later. That would fill out your frame. Or eat cleanly train hard with regular cardio and your body will slowly change composition with more muscle and less fat. 

This will take a lot longer though ( > 1 year?), and could be though of as more of a life style change.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 3, 2006)

i would bulk up which unfortunately means adding more bulk and inevitably more fat but you must try to stay as CLEAN as possible then once you have bulked for a few months you should cut down and loose the ecess fat leaving you with a toned body

Bulking up involves adding muscle and getting bigger

Cutting involves reducing calories to loose the fat will trying to maintain the muscle

Hope this helps


----------



## dave25 (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for replies guys, i have already started eating healthly, and probably will loose more weight but i think i would rather do that than put weight on as that will make me mega paranoid lol, which cardio exercises are best? and any links for good stomach and weight lifting exercises would be nice too.
thanks


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 4, 2006)

> i have already started eating healthly



There is a difference between people eating healthily and PROPERLY to build muscle



> which cardio exercises are best



If you do more cardio your gonna dissapear you need to pack on some muscle mass and you cannot do that while loosing weight as well


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2006)

Abs are made in the kitchen.  What is your diet like?  Do you have any food allergies?  Do you have digestion issues?


----------

